
The Printliminator - chaostheory
http://css-tricks.com/examples/ThePrintliminator/
======
scottjackson
Very cool.

Though the one thing I kinda wish it had is an undo button -- if I
accidentally remove something when I don't really want to, I'd like to not
have to reload the page and click in all of the areas again (except the last
one, of course).

I guess that would mean keeping track of what the last div/span/whatever you
removed was, which I guess might be a little too involved for a bookmarklet. I
wouldn't know -- I'm no JavaScript wizard.

~~~
buro9
I haven't looked at the code, but I suspect they're just using display:none to
hide elements. There's no reason you couldn't use an array as a stack so that
you could keep track of the identifiers for the elements that have been hidden
and then allow an undo mechanism. For elements without an id you'd add
something of your own, probably a cssclass. An undo system is not too
difficult to implement.

------
blasdel
Congratulations, I'm not sure how he managed to make a Mac-specific
bookmarklet, but he did!

I was willing to overlook it if he was just foppishly referring to _option-
click_ under the assumption that his ideal user would be using a Mac too, but
no -- the functionality doesn't work with any of the modifier keys in any
Gecko or Webkit browser on Linux.

~~~
yannis
It is all done with CSS. Changing removing elements from the print css. When
you done the old, javascript

    
    
        .click(function () {
     		window.print();
        } 
    

By the way they have used jQuery. Three cheers very well done!

------
niyazpk
This is extremely useful. Thanks guys!

Another useful bookmarklet is readability:
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

~~~
tjweir
Using this and Readability yield great results.

I find that Readability decides on the wrong bit of content sometimes. So use
Printliminator's Option-Click to select what you want to keep and then run
Readability to format it nicely.

------
brunoqc
Nice, it's like the Firefox extension Aardvark but in a bookmarklet.

------
aw3c2
Works well with Opera.

I wish they was an undo function though.

------
mlok
Okay, but there is no "Option" key on my non-Mac computer.

~~~
devongovett
Thats what the ALT key is for.

~~~
mlok
That's what I thought too, but it doesn't work here (for me at least / Ubuntu
+ Firefox)

------
saurabh
Isn't this similar to printwhatyoulike.com ?

